# New pics of my boy!(sorry i havent been around much)



## hoosier (Oct 14, 2008)

hey everyone. sorry i havent been around in a while. college eats up alot of time.(im actually in bio right now :twisted: ) but i took a trip back home this weekend and took a few more pics of my boy Dek. im am very proud of the job my parents have done taking care of him.  

here you go 













my dad hasnt cut the grass in a while so i got this cool shot:





enjoy 

-Mat


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 14, 2008)

gorgeous. Looks happy.


----------



## leoares27 (Oct 14, 2008)

awww!! so cute!


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 14, 2008)

That last picture is freakin sweet! It's all Jurassic Park style, I love it! Can I use it as my desktop background?

He's looking good, if my dad ever tried to take care of Alice...boy..I don't even want to think about it LOL

Spencer


----------



## hoosier (Oct 14, 2008)

sure you can use it  and thanks everyone


----------



## chillydogwillis (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats awesome that your parents took good care of your lizard. Great pics


----------



## Aranha (Oct 22, 2008)

Cutie! Can i pet him?


----------



## Schnab (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, your lucky your parents know how to take care of him for you. I can't trust my mom with my reptiles, she can't even close the lids right. Last time she let my snakes escape and we spent an entire day looking for them


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 22, 2008)

hoosier said:


>



Great shot!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 22, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> That last picture is freakin sweet! It's all Jurassic Park style, I love it! Can I use it as my desktop background?
> 
> He's looking good, if my dad ever tried to take care of Alice...boy..I don't even want to think about it LOL
> 
> Spencer



I thought of Jurassic Park when I saw that photo too lol :lol:


----------



## hoosier (Oct 23, 2008)

whats funny is that shot was just a point and click picture. sometimes those random shots turn out the best 8)


----------



## damo (Oct 23, 2008)

he is cool man im going to see some on saturday the plan was to get two but i think im just gonna get one a black and white male
how old is yours and how big is he


----------



## Aranha (Oct 24, 2008)

How old is he?


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 24, 2008)

That is a nice looking tegu. My parents would have a heart attack if I asked them to keep my reptiles. LOL


----------

